# Tint laws in NY



## jpap2369 (Jun 22, 2005)

Does anyone out there know the new tint laws in NY? someone told me that they changed them recently and all i can find is the 1991 tint law. :thumbdwn: 





Thanks


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

A = STATE FRONT (passenger and drivers windows)
B = SIDES REAR (rear seat windows)
C = SIDES BACK (hatchback/suv/wagons)
D = WINDOW VISOR (how far down from top of glass) 

A B C D net/film
AL 32% 32% 32% 6" NET 
AK 70% 40% 40% 5" NET 
AZ 33% ANY% ANY% AS1 NET 
AR 25% 25% 10% 5" NET 
CA 70% ANY% ANY% 4" NET 
CO* 27% 27% 27% 4" NET 
CO* NO% ANY% ANY% 4" NET 
CT 35% 35% ANY% AS1 NET 
DE 70% ANY% ANY% AS1 NET 
FL 28% 15% 15% AS1 NET 
GA 32% 32% 32% 6" NET 
HI 35% 35% 35% 4" NET 
ID 35% 20% 35% AS1 FILM 
IL NO ANY% ANY% 6" NET 
IN 30% 30% 30% AS1 ? 
IA 70% ANY% ANY% AS1 NET 
KS 35% 35% 35% AS1 NET 
KY 35% 18% 18% AS1 FILM 
LA 40% 25% 12% AS1 NET 
MA 35% 35% 35% 6" NET 
ME 50% 50% 50% 4" FILM 
MD 35% 35% 35% 5" NET 
MI ? ANY% ANY% 4" NET 
MN 50% 50% 50% NO ? 
MO 35% ANY% ANY% AS1 NET 
MS 35% 35% 35% AS1 NET 
MT 35% 20% 20% AS1 FILM 
NE 35% 20% 20% AS1 OR 5" FILM 
NV 35% ANY% ANY% AS1 NET 
NH NO 35% 35% 6" NET 
NJ NO ANY% ANY% NO NET 
NM 20% 20% 20% AS1 OR 5" NET 
*NY 70% 70% ANY% 6" NET * 
NC 35% 35% 35% AS1 NET 
ND 50% ANY% ANY% 70% NET 
OH 50% ANY% ANY% 70% NET 
OK 25% 25% 25% AS1 OR 5" NET 
OR 35% 35% 35% 6" NET 
PA 70% 70% 70% NO NET 
RI 70% 70% 70% AS1 NET 
SC 27% 27% 27% AS1 NET 
SD 35% 20% 20% AS1 NET 
TN 35% 35% 35% AS1 NET 
TX 25% 25% ANY% AS1 OR 5" NET 
UT 43% ANY% ANY% AS1 NET 
VT NO ANY% ANY% AS1 NET 
VA 50% 35% 35% AS1 NET 
WA 35% 35% 35% 6" FILM 
WV 35% 35% 35% 5" NET 
WI 50% 35% 35% AS1 NET 
WY 28% 28% 28% AS1 OR 5" NET 

Updated: JuL 26 2004


i hope that helps.. all the states tint law


----------



## jpap2369 (Jun 22, 2005)

psuLemon said:


> A = STATE FRONT (passenger and drivers windows)
> B = SIDES REAR (rear seat windows)
> C = SIDES BACK (hatchback/suv/wagons)
> D = WINDOW VISOR (how far down from top of glass)
> ...


thanks, that's what i found before but people were telling me they updated the tint laws within the last few months and those laws that you showed me were from 1991


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

you might be able to check out DOT or the DMV page for more info, but its pretty new


----------



## jenns240 (May 17, 2004)

my brother got pulled over yesterday and they checked his tints, which were 35% front 20% rear, he got a ticket and the cop told him all windows but the rear windshield had to be no less than 70%.


----------



## ampedxpinoy (Apr 13, 2005)

how strict are NY tint laws. Like is it common for a person to be pulled over and get a ticket for say...35% and darker tints? I want to get tints but I don't want to be pulled over for them alone. What is a good darkness, that doesn' cause too many problems. I kind of want to not be able to see inside unless you are right against it.


----------



## jenns240 (May 17, 2004)

i say it all depends on where in NYS you are. i live in buffalo, and well here they are very relaxed about the whole thing unless you are in a bad neighborhood then they might ride your ass a little hard.

on the other hand my brother lives in kenmore and man those cops will give you a ticket for doing 30.5 in a 30. they are very serious and you wont get away with anything there.

so if you live in a small town/village where they take the laws by the book with no room for considering letting you go then i would say dont get them tinted.


----------



## ampedxpinoy (Apr 13, 2005)

I'm on long island, nassau county. Cops aren't too strict so basically what is a good % that will be good privacy at night or even during day.


----------



## jenns240 (May 17, 2004)

well i have 5% all around which makes it very private but at night its hard to back up.

my boyfriend has 35% rear and 50% front, i dont even notice a difference between the 2. if you have a dark interior that will also make the tints appear a little darker so that might be why the 35 and 50 look similar to me. so i would stick in that range. 

the only reason i went with 5% was because it came on the car when i got it and i didnt want to spend anymore money.


----------



## ampedxpinoy (Apr 13, 2005)

yea i have a beige interior. its costs about 200 to get tints right?


----------



## jenns240 (May 17, 2004)

ampedxpinoy said:


> yea i have a beige interior. its costs about 200 to get tints right?


thats seems a lil on the high side to me. it cost around 100 each car for my boyfriends 97 cutlass and my brothers 02 alero.


----------

